# LUCKNOW | Projects & Construction



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Sushant Golf City - ??-fls - Under Construction*

Now Under Construction: Click here for latest u/c images










*Signature Tower*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Sahara Hospital - 18-fls - T/O*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool never knew that th Sushant golf city started construction. Love the tower. Why did you put pakistan in the tags?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Parsvnath Planet - 10 to 17 fls - Lucknow *





























*Updates from their website:*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

^^ nice update on Parsvnath. Looks like the tallest one is nearly topping off.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Business Park - 14 fls - App*










Link


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Omaxe Heights*, 14 fls - U/C



















*Updates:*









(C) exec


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

^^ Thanks for the update. looks like most of them are t/o. Will look even better when the domes get u/c.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Updates on *Saraha Hospital*



>











(C)Sigtuff









(C)expresshealthcare


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

India101

^^ thanks. thats one serious update.  looks good.


----------



## Kaky (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks.
thanks.


----------



## sakrishna (May 29, 2007)

Thanx Hindustani and India101. A 65 fl tower U/C in Lucknow is simply unbelievable.
Can I expect threads for Kanpur and Varanasi projects also?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^We can't start thread for every city in India only major ones or ones with lots of projects.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Lucknow Golf Community & Villas*

*Floors:* Mulitple Towers of 22 floors
*Use:* Residential
*Architect/Developer:* Woodhams⁄Meikle⁄Zhan 
*Status: *Under Construction





























Larger Render


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

^^ nice one. Looks good.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Some Malls

*T-Eternity Mall *










*Mall of Lucknow*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*South City Gardens*, Lucknow - By Unitech

Link


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Gardens Galleria Mall*, Rae Bareli Road, Lucknow - By Unitech

Link


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

^^ thanks. nice update. Lucknow is getting tons of malls. few of them are called Sahara I believe.


----------



## Indian Forever (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work guys, its about time that Lucknow developed its own skyline.:cheers:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Parsvnath Planet - 10 to 17 fls - Lucknow *


May
copyright Parsvnath


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lucknow's Changing Skyline*

*Courtesy: SSC moderator Suncity*.



Suncity said:


> _photos copyright S.M.A. Husain_
> 1
> 
> 2
> ...





Suncity said:


> _Photos copyright exec_
> 
> *Omaxe Heights u/c*
> 
> ...


----------



## drsps (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice


----------



## drsps (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

My ancestors are from Faizabad, UP. How far is Faizabad from Lucknow?


----------

